

Why You Should Try Slackware - psadauskas
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7502/1.html

======
windsurfer
How's the wireless support in Slackware?

To me, the distro serves only two main purposes: Hardware compatibility and
package management. Community support and philosophy are bonuses too, but
really aren't deciding factors for me.

That said, I believe Slackware has done wonders for linux and open source in
general, and for that I am grateful.

